# Pat Robertson



## Ronnie T (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you hear it on the news?

Pat Robertson said its alright to divorce your wife if she has alzheimers(sp), cause she's like already dead anyway.

I hope you disagree with this.  
I wonder if he's ever looked at a young couple he's about to marry and said:  "Thru sickness and in health".


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 15, 2011)

Did he actually say that?  Or is this just the media's attempt to make him look as bad as possible?

If true, that's just horrible.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 15, 2011)

Unless I'm confused, scripture says the only reason for divorce is adultary.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2011)

He did say it.  I heard the clip.  I'm not sure, though, whether it was taken out of context or not.  It's really hard to tell.  

Knowing that Pat Robertson is well grounded scripturally, I don't know why he would have said that an meant it.  

The question asked in the context of a man whose wife had alzheimers and didn't recognize him anymore...he wanted to start seeing other women because she was essentially "gone".

It almost sounded like Pat's response was phrased in that context.  Kind of "well, if you're going to start seeing other women, then you should at LEAST divorce your wife first.".  Not that that's good advice either.

I'm honestly not sure what he was thinking.  But I'm certain that he'll eventually come out and clarify that's not what he meant to say.  His advice should have been "No...you should not see other women.  You are in a covenant relationship with this woman until death and you are not obliged to seek other relationships while she is alive."

But, you're right....that's not at all what he said.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2011)

Didn't he also claim hurricane Katrina to be God's wrath?

Either way, I am not a fan.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2011)

I think he said it could have been....don't really recall.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2011)

Whether he said it was, or could have been, it was not a good thing, and rude, and did not shed a positive light on God.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2011)

I went back and watched it again....I take back what I said.

He said "I wouldn't put a guilt trip on you" and things like that.  He knew exactly what he was saying...and was 100% wrong.  Shame on him.  I hope that, after he has time to think on the issue, he'll realize his error and correct it.

The internet is literally exploding with the news.  It's a shame.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2011)

> Whether he said it was, or could have been, it was not a good thing, and rude, and did not shed a positive light on God.



God has judged with much worse than Katrina in the past....

I think it was not wise for him to say and I don't think he can know the mind of God.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I think it was not wise for him to say and I don't think he can know the mind of God.



We can agree on that.  And man, is there a bunch of implications with the second half of this sentence, but I will stick with debating Jonah today.....


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 16, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Knowing that Pat Robertson is well grounded scripturally



That's debatable 



Huntinfool said:


> I went back and watched it again....I take back what I said.
> 
> He said "I wouldn't put a guilt trip on you" and things like that.  He knew exactly what he was saying...and was 100% wrong.  Shame on him.  I hope that, after he has time to think on the issue, he'll realize his error and correct it.
> 
> The internet is literally exploding with the news.  It's a shame.



Another black eye for evangelical Christians.  Can only pray that he comes to his senses and apologizes for this.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe Pat has alzheimer's, that was my first though when I heard this. I will pray that he repents and I at least have already forgiven him.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 16, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Maybe Pat has alzheimer's, that was my first though when I heard this. I will pray that he repents and I at least have already forgiven him.



HaHaHaHa      You might have a point.  I also agree.
I hope in a few days we'll hear something different from him.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 16, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> That's debatable
> 
> 
> 
> Another black eye for evangelical Christians.  Can only pray that he comes to his senses and apologizes for this.



Yep, he comes across as orthodox until you dig a little deeper...


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I hope in a few days we'll hear something different from him.



HEADLINE: PAT ROBERTSON EXPLAINS ALSHEIMERS DIVORCE STATEMENT

I don't think we'll see that


----------



## polkhunt (Sep 17, 2011)

It would not surprise me about him. He comes across as a crazy old man with no clear and coherent thoughts.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 17, 2011)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDWUGD2A8XI?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QDWUGD2A8XI?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 18, 2011)

Even good men can make mistakes...... But...His philosophy is totally unBiblical.............


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 19, 2011)

I am surprised that so many are surprised at his statements, follow him back for a few years.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 20, 2011)

Agree, he always seemed to have a couple screws loose to me.  

(Not that I am in any position to point fingers on that.)


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 20, 2011)

His voice alone hurts my spirit...I'm pretty sure it's conviction. 

Not saying he doesn't have a lot of scripture under his belt, just wondering if he can rightly divide the word. Not that I can, but I ain't on tv driving a herd of sheep to somewhere...but where? Either way I personally cannot listen to him, my ears close up.


----------



## CAL (Sep 20, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Did you hear it on the news?
> 
> Pat Robertson said its alright to divorce your wife if she has alzheimers(sp), cause she's like already dead anyway.
> 
> ...



I definitely disagree with this and there is more to it too.What are ones children to think of their parent dumping their parent?Plus other family members too.I think Pat Robinson spoke before thinking as I see it.

Sorta like an old horse too old to ride so just take it out and shoot it?


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 21, 2011)

Cal,

That's what I thought too.

But I've been checking his website to see when he retracts it.

Well, yesterday, they didn't take it back....they posted an article defending what he said.  He's thought about it and, rather than admit he just made a mistake, he's now defending it and trying to spin it.

I do think that what he meant was "well, if you're going to leave...at least divorce her before you commit adultery" in the first part.  But it doesn't matter.  That's not biblically solid advice either.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 23, 2011)

His show was on a couple of days ago and they ran a story about a couple who were broke and just couldn't find a way out, so they sent Pat some money.  They each immediately started a successful business.  The wife then had to shut hers down to help the husband with his.  Now they are rolling in money and suggesting that everybody with financial problems follow their lead.

Now tell me, who's running that show?


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Pat has always been a false teacher and always will be unless he gets saved.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 25, 2011)

hummerpoo said:


> His show was on a couple of days ago and they ran a story about a couple who were broke and just couldn't find a way out, so they sent Pat some money.  They each immediately started a successful business.  The wife then had to shut hers down to help the husband with his.  Now they are rolling in money and suggesting that everybody with financial problems follow their lead.
> 
> Now tell me, who's running that show?



Well it ain't God runnin' that show...at least not all of it.
Pat Robertson causes confusion in my spirit and that I cannot take....satan is the author of confusion. I can't dog out Pat that much in case I'm wrong, but I'm pretty good in discernment of spirits.  That is when I'm not working on the little bit of power MY peabrain has.


----------



## dewclaw (Oct 26, 2011)

Pat Robertson has beared alot of productive Christian fruit in his life. He has an incredible Ministry that has really spread the word all across the world. I can flip through all the stations while his program is on and not find any other that has been as positive. I will stand along side any Christian program and support it if it has a 50 plus year track record with no scandals reported.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Nov 9, 2011)

The essence of what Jesus was teaching (haven't got there yet in the original, still on John 1) is that you can't simply do the Islamic "I divorce you, I divorce you, I divorce you. Now get out." Unless she's sleeping around.

I think what Robertson is trying to say is that if your partner is no longer there, mentally - DO NOT ABANDON HIM OR HER, but feel free to carry on with another. If you both go see the sick spouse and care for her, that's awesome. If you walk away from her and start up with someone else, that's evil.

I'm still trying to mull over that one. I can actually see an argument for it, if you always maintain care and love for the original spouse.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 9, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> The essence of what Jesus was teaching (haven't got there yet in the original, still on John 1) is that you can't simply do the Islamic "I divorce you, I divorce you, I divorce you. Now get out." Unless she's sleeping around.
> 
> I think what Robertson is trying to say is that if your partner is no longer there, mentally - DO NOT ABANDON HIM OR HER, but feel free to carry on with another. If you both go see the sick spouse and care for her, that's awesome. If you walk away from her and start up with someone else, that's evil.
> 
> I'm still trying to mull over that one. I can actually see an argument for it, if you always maintain care and love for the original spouse.



That sounds reasonable, practical and compassionate.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 10, 2011)

Rather than take the soap box, I think I'll just keep my mouth shut and spend a little more time on my knees. I do know this; God loves and knows the heart of the woman, her husband, the other woman, and Pat Robertson. 

My advice to those assembled here is to step away from the rock pile. I'll leave Pat, the husband, and you, my friends, with this thought:

"I believe there is no greater argument for the existence of God in the world today than conscience. There is no greater proof of the existence of a moral law and Lawgiver in the universe than this little light of the soul."
-Billy Graham.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Nov 10, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> That sounds reasonable, practical and compassionate.



I know that if I was in a vegetative state with no more cognition than an eggplant, I would not want my wife to waste her life sitting around waiting for me to actually die before finding happiness with someone else.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 10, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> I know that if I was in a vegetative state with no more cognition than an eggplant, I would not want my wife to waste her life sitting around waiting for me to actually die before finding happiness with someone else.



The part in blue kind of cancels out the part in red, don't you think?  In which case, who would consider the "thoughts" of an eggplant?

But if there was an iota of consciousness left in my damaged brain I hope that I would figure out a way to create the best situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Nov 10, 2011)

Alright, let me alter that then

Though I would as an Alzheimer's patient be blissfully vegetative to the point that I wouldn't be aware of anything, given that I am conscious NOW, I'd love to and just did let my wife know I'd rather her go be happy than spend maybe even decades in solitude and misery should that ever happen.

I would not leave her and she would not leave me, but I think Robertson's trip actually would be the kindest way around it.


----------

